

Here’s What Happens Inside You When a Mosquito Bites - yati
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/08/06/heres-what-happens-inside-you-when-a-mosquito-bites/

======
bengrunfeld
Funny, I saw a documentary about lawyers that showed very similar footage...
=)

